# July COTM: CRUZETLHO!



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

*CRUZETLHO*
*NAME:* Tracy
*LOCATION:* Ontario,Canada
*Car Info:*2011 Chevy Cruze LT 
OPTIONS xm, on star, 16" stock wheels, leather steering wheel, black interior etc.
MODS side marker overlays, pink emblem overlays, pink racing lug nuts, spoiler, tint


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats on ROTM!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thanks for the vote!!*

Thanks to everyone who voted for my cruze!!!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

congratssss!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on the win and welcome to the COTM club:not_worthy:


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

congrats , i won last months nice car u have there


----------



## Cruze986 (Aug 30, 2011)

*the tint*

i like the car and i was wondering what percent the tint is cuz i like the darkness its perfect and i would like to have mine around there too


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Cruze986 said:


> i like the car and i was wondering what percent the tint is cuz i like the darkness its perfect and i would like to have mine around there too


its 20% in the front and 5% in the back


----------

